# Some of my custom guns



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

My dad just finished up some rifles for me and I thought I would show them off here.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man a live them are some drop dead beautiful rifles. Your Dad is a very talented man there Mr.Torquem. I would shut my mouth and get close to him and see how he does that great work. He could make some big bucks turning out them fancy stocks. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Love the Sharps! I've always wanted a replica to shoot.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice work.. You've got one talented Dad.

W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, very nice!


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

OUTSTANDING !!!! What type of wood/laminate is that? on the first 2? More detail please. :smt023


----------



## snapda9 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Very sharp!*

Those are some of the best looking pieces of wood I've seen.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I have to wipe the drool off my key board:mrgreen:.very nice rifles!!.:smt023
pete


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice, and well laid-out to take advantage of the grain patterns.

Is that second (lighter/blonde) one made of Fiddleback Maple?
I really like the looks of that one. :smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW.

I mean, you know, just, WOW.

Speechless.
Thanks for sharing.
Does he do comissions?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That is some serious gun porn! The finish on those guns is great! 

:drooling::drooling:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

See if your dad would carbon wrap them...now THAT would be hot!!!

Very nice looking rifles. I'm not big into wooden stocks but those are gorgeous.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

:drooling::drooling:your dad does impressive work.some great looking rifles there.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Does he by aby chance sell????


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A good wood stock ..There's nothing better. That's some of the best stocks I've seen. Took total advantage of the woods grains.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

awesome gun


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Todd said:


> That is some serious gun porn! The finish on those guns is great!
> 
> :drooling::drooling:


too funny. Nice collection.


----------

